

Why I chose Medium.com - keerthiko
https://medium.com/p/6ba12dd0c916

======
eugeneross
What happened to being differnet? It seems like Medium is used by everyone
that thinks they are entitled to an opinion. Now having said that, there is
nothing wrong with people expressing what they think, but some should think
twice before posting on a mundane topic.

I feel that Medium doesn't give the user any difference between "jack" and
"joe". Sure, their content may be differnet, but from a design perspective
it's basically all the same.

Some people may like the similarities, but for me it goes against what the
internet is used for: Being unique and differnet in your own personal way.

You may disagree, that's fine. Just my two cents.

------
siebewarmoesker
Congrats! I'm waiting for the day that they add an option to sign up by
e-mail.

